# new OG and Brome seeding



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Just seeded orchard and brome grass Aug. 24. Grass seedlings up to 2 inches tall as of today sept. 17 . Field was fertilized last of Aug.. Will 2-4D kill new grass seedlings , if I spray now to kill stubborn weeds. Weeds took over field this year could not spray fields due to rain. We baled in Aug. . If I wait till spring weeds will be hip high and junk hay for 1st. cutting.

Please advise

thanks

John


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bunkhouse said:


> Will 2-4D kill new grass seedlings , if I spray now to kill stubborn weeds. Weeds took over field this year could not spray fields due to rain. We baled in Aug. . If I wait till spring weeds will be hip high and junk hay for 1st. cutting.
> 
> Please advise
> 
> ...


I saw where you said rain kept you from spraying....but all it takes is 8 rainfree hours and 2-4d is rainfast.....that was a mistake not to spray 30-40 days ahead of seeding......and a lesson to soon be learned.

Do not spray seedlings until tillering.....and at least 3-4 branches per seedling.

I would spray 2-4d this fall when the plant has gotten to the tillering stage....if it does not get to the tillering stage, you will have to wait until very early spring.....and it may be wet at that time and very difficult to get on a new stand of grass without much damage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Mike, This is a creek bottom field that was redone a year ago. This year every time we could get on the field it rained. Field flooded 3 to 4 times this year. Their has been many years in a row that field did not flood at all. Will wait and see. upper fields are fine.

thanks

John

Macoupin county, Illinois


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bunkhouse said:


> Thanks Mike, This is a creek bottom field that was redone a year ago. This year every time we could get on the field it rained. Field flooded 3 to 4 times this year. Their has been many years in a row that field did not flood at all. Will wait and see. upper fields are fine.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


John, when do you typically get a hard freeze in your area?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We were going to hit most of my new seeded and over seeded og with pasturegard in Oct which is great for winter annual control but I don't think the seedlings are going to be far enough along. 1" in Aug, about 2 so far in Sept. Ground is very dry here and up into pa. Pasturegard is supposed to be really "kind" to new grass. When I use it in spring, I try for April when we are spraying for mites in timothy. It is too late then or too early for summer weeds but better than nothing.


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Mike , freeze comes between oct. 20th. - 26th. in a normal year, in our area of illinois.We had .30 tenths of rain several day's ago which helped new seedling's even more for growth. Sept. thru Oct. 20 OG grows big time here.

thanks Mike

John

{ Bunkhouse }


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bunkhouse said:


> Mike , freeze comes between oct. 20th. - 26th. in a normal year, in our area of illinois.We had .30 tenths of rain several day's ago which helped new seedling's even more for growth. Sept. thru Oct. 20 OG grows big time here.
> 
> thanks Mike
> 
> ...


Not sure if you will have enough time this fall....but you might....if most of the seedlings have 3 branches I would spray this fall with 1-2 pints per acre....I would use either 2 pints of amine or 1 pint of ester this fall if you can get to the tri-tilllering stage.....if you use the ester use a little extra surfactant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks again Mike , good advice. Will wait and see, hoping for a little rain now. Imagine that !!!!!!!!

john


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

sprayed 2-4-d 1 1/2 pints ester with extra surfactant today October 6th.. O G at 4 tiller stage and looking very good. Some rain due maybe .20 inch on thursday. This would be good , ground dry. Upper field not sprayed Orchard grass ready for 2nd. cutting [ IF ] can get dry next week. OR May is around the corner !!!!!!!!!

Thanks again Mike for your help.



John

{ Bunkhouse }


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I'm not familiar with your area. But why do you need to spray for weeds now? Is your stand of grass not thick enough to crowd out the weeds in the spring? The reason why I ask is that I have some newly spring seeded grass that had weeds this year. I cut and baled 4 times before the weeds got too large. The 4th time there were not any weeds growing. Next spring I fully expect no weeds to come back. It happened the year before that way on another field and this year that grass field didn't have any weeds, but a wonderful stand of orchard/brome. Now I agree with maybe spraying weeds on a spring planting of grass. I would have this year on mine, but I didn't want to kill the alfalfa that was growing. Maybe your areas are different, but the only grass we ever spray for weeds is spot spraying to get thistles. Other then that the fields are thick enough that no weeds grow. I have some cheat grass in some fields, but I've found ways of getting that also without spraying or hurting the good grass.


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Teslan , This field was renewed 2 years ago, creek bottom field. Last year seeded grass and field flooded several times killing seedlings and bringing in all kinds of weed seed. Baled in Aug. this year {late } due to rain all summer. Bales were weeds mostly. I reseeded on Aug. 25th. and fertilized Aug. 27th. Got enough rain to get grass up and going to 3 and 4 tiller stage, so we sprayed existing weed height of 12 to 16 inches high. Sprayed to beat killing frost when it get's here. Will spray last week of Mar. . Hope to bale middle of May. if dry enough. We would have baled enough times to keep weeds down, could not get on field to cut. Grass not thick enough to crowd out weeds.

That's the story of this field so far. Cross seeded field so grass should start crowding weeds.

John

Bunkhouse Alpaca Ranch

Shipman, ILL


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Teslan-here if you get henbit or chickweed in a bare spot and don't spray it goes to seed before you can get hay cured in early may. Then it is primed for the fall. If you spray after first cutting and don't reseed, you get rid of the summer weeds but there is nothing in the bare spot so guess what, the chickweed and henbit come back. The best scenario is to spray early October for winter annuals, then over seed in early spring so grass is growing in the bare spots as much as possible, crowding out any summer annuals. Pretty much a constant battle regardless of stand. Obviously a thick stand helps but even with one, we almost always have horse nettle coming on in second or third cutting unless we spray. I have had fields that were weed free essentially for 3-4 years that I did the fall spraying, over seeding in spring, spraying after first cutting and then letting the grass fill in naturally with some fertilizer help but it is not the rule. Just my observations. rick


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Teslan-here if you get henbit or chickweed in a bare spot and don't spray it goes to seed before you can get hay cured in early may. Then it is primed for the fall. If you spray after first cutting and don't reseed, you get rid of the summer weeds but there is nothing in the bare spot so guess what, the chickweed and henbit come back. The best scenario is to spray early October for winter annuals, then over seed in early spring so grass is growing in the bare spots as much as possible, crowding out any summer annuals. Pretty much a constant battle regardless of stand. Obviously a thick stand helps but even with one, we almost always have horse nettle coming on in second or third cutting unless we spray. I have had fields that were weed free essentially for 3-4 years that I did the fall spraying, over seeding in spring, spraying after first cutting and then letting the grass fill in naturally with some fertilizer help but it is not the rule. Just my observations. rick


wow. That's quite a battle with weeds. Here once a good stand is established just keep adequate irrigation on it and there shouldn't be any weeds. I suspect next spring I'll have to spray for broad leafs on a new 72 acre seeding of grass once it's tall enough, but that should be it for pretty much the lifetime of that field.


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

yes quite a battle with weeds. I knew it would take 3 years to get field in shape. Drilled grass in Aug. nad grass now is looking great as far as growing. Weeds burning down just fine after spraying . Spray in spring , bale and cross seed one more time.We will cut hay on upper fields Monday and buy hay to get us till summer. Hope next year rain will be more timely.

regards

John

bunkhouse alpaca ranch

west central illinois


----------

